# Now I understand CC vs. Classic CC (I think)



## noborg

After Classic CC launched, I didn't look at CC because everything I read implied it wasn't for me, and I didn't really understand the difference.  

But I just installed and tried it - just to find out - and I was surprised.   I didn't look deeply, but it seemed obvious CC is just a desktop implementation of LR Mobile.   And I do use LR Mobile to cull/edit (synchronized) collections I create in Classic CC.   So that's actually nice - means that I can cull/edit my (synchronized) Classic collections on any mobile device and now also on any desktop (i.e., one that's not running Classic CC).  

LR Mobile has gradually become quite useful, and it's clear that Adobe will continue to evolve it.  That's a good thing, and now a good thing that you can access those capabilities on any desktop.  Presumbally Mobile and CC will continue to work on Classic CC  (synchronized) collections (called albums in CC and LR Remote).  The obvious questions remain open (and has had lots of discussion): how will Classic CC evolve, and will there always be a Classic that operates on local folders and has the advanced capabilities (e.g., history, presets, etc.).  

So LR CC isn't a new product at all.   

Am I missing something? (No doubt The Queen knows  )

js


----------



## Linwood Ferguson

Just keep in mind that where you ingest is crucial.  If you ingest on Classic then what's in the cloud are just smart previews; if you ingest in CC then what's in the cloud (and what comes down to Classic) are originals.

LR CC, unlike lightroom mobile, is aimed at making the cloud the master copy of images -- what's on various devices is just a working copy from its perspective, if lost the cloud has the master.

Lightroom Mobile was aimed at using a degraded copy (smart previews) for editing on remote devices, the master copy was in your LR (now Classic) catalog.

Yes, since you can end up with an original in both, the difference is subtle, but it can be huge if you use both a lot as you may end up with (the only) originals in multiple places.


----------



## noborg

Ferguson said:


> Just keep in mind that where you ingest is crucial.  If you ingest on Classic then what's in the cloud are just smart previews; if you ingest in CC then what's in the cloud (and what comes down to Classic) are originals.
> 
> LR CC, unlike lightroom mobile, is aimed at making the cloud the master copy of images -- what's on various devices is just a working copy from its perspective, if lost the cloud has the master.
> 
> Lightroom Mobile was aimed at using a degraded copy (smart previews) for editing on remote devices, the master copy was in your LR (now Classic) catalog.
> 
> Yes, since you can end up with an original in both, the difference is subtle, but it can be huge if you use both a lot as you may end up with (the only) originals in multiple places.



That's something I didn't realize, and it's obviously very important.   Thank you Linwood Ferguson!  

John Shore


----------



## graafber

I didn’t understood as well at the beginning. Now I go full for lightroom cc.  I was always messing around with synchronizing the cloud via classic, in my opnion it works much smoother within cc. The 100gb is enough for me. Big advantage is that it is easier to share full size photos to others, if you now share a folder, you directly share the original files to them. No need to export first and than share them via onedrive or so. Besisde that cc It integrating perfect with my website via adobe portfolio. Other great feature is that it is easy on holiday. I import the photos in my ipad, make a selection I like to keep and than I import the photos in lightroom cc. I work on them and on the moment I have wifi it syncs the original raw photos to the cloud. No use to import them later via the mac after holiday. True that the develop possibilities are still a bit better within classic, but I think that will be a matter of time, cc is the winner


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Victoria Bampton

noborg said:


> it seemed obvious CC is just a desktop implementation of LR Mobile.


For Classic users, yeah, that kinda sums it up. It’s got a few more features than mobile - most notably, almost the full range of editing tools, whereas mobile is still more limited.

The gap between Classic and CC will grow as Classic isn’t getting any new sync features. So right now, Classic can’t sync keywords or collections hierarchies with the cloud. That list will grow over time as CC’s feature set grows.

No one knows exactly where Classic will end up, or where CC will end up. Adobe has a plan, but that will change based on user feedback, so we have a fun ride ahead.


----------



## noborg

Thanks graafber and Victoria for the clarifications; very helpful.   I'm attracted to the elegance of CC, but as a RAW shooter, I think I'd need much more, and completely reliable bandwidth to the cloud before the CC advantages would be compelling.   Plus, I rely a lot on editing histories, and also on the range of editing tools.    As you say, these disadvantages will fade (including the bandwidth issue), except for editing history.  

Also, you can mix Classic and CC via whatever you have synced, but am I correct in thinking that you can't use CC with locally stored images (i.e., everything has to be full res in the cloud).   That's an additional impediment for those with large catalogs (mine is 300K images, mostly shot RAW).   I can't see moving terabytes of data to cloud, and also having to rely on 24/7 connectivity.   

I do believe that Adobe understands the needs of both professional and other photogs, so I'm not too nervous about the fun ride ahead.


----------



## graafber

noborg said:


> Thanks graafber and Victoria for the clarifications; very helpful.   I'm attracted to the elegance of CC, but as a RAW shooter, I think I'd need much more, and completely reliable bandwidth to the cloud before the CC advantages would be compelling.   Plus, I rely a lot on editing histories, and also on the range of editing tools.    As you say, these disadvantages will fade (including the bandwidth issue), except for editing history.
> 
> Also, you can mix Classic and CC via whatever you have synced, but am I correct in thinking that you can't use CC with locally stored images (i.e., everything has to be full res in the cloud).   That's an additional impediment for those with large catalogs (mine is 300K images, mostly shot RAW).   I can't see moving terabytes of data to cloud, and also having to rely on 24/7 connectivity.
> 
> I do believe that Adobe understands the needs of both professional and other photogs, so I'm not too nervous about the fun ride ahead.



Hello noborg, of cause you have to follow your feelings, but a few remarks, that’s why we discuss for 

Uou have 1 terrabyte in the cloud, so space enough, editing histories is possible and conncectivity issues I do not see as a problem. You can always work on your local previews, editing will sync later to the cloud if necessary. 

What do you mean with working with local stored images. You can import locally from your ipad, SD card and from your desktop/mac. It goes in the cloud as soon you have a conncection. 1terrabyte is enough, so why the need to keep it locally?

Only a real disadvantage is that the eiting tools are less than in classic. I’m a raw shooter as well, for me it is sufficient, but I hope to receive soon features like highlighting in CC.


Bernard de Graaf
www.bernarddefotograaf.nl

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Victoria Bampton

noborg said:


> am I correct in thinking that you can't use CC with locally stored images (i.e., everything has to be full res in the cloud).   That's an additional impediment for those with large catalogs (mine is 300K images, mostly shot RAW).   I can't see moving terabytes of data to cloud, and also having to rely on 24/7 connectivity.



While CC does sync everything to the cloud, it can do so over the course of time (maybe turn it on when you go to bed). You can keep the images locally too, so you don't need 24/7 internet.


----------

